# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Northern Rivers Area of NSW

## Northern Rivers

If you're bored:

Northern Rivers Map, NSW

Nimbin still Australias marijuana capital - My BT Gold Coast

----------

potlatch (09-15-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I was checking this out yesterday. Actually all of NSW. Nice. I would like it.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Didn't think Australia had so many towns. I was under the impression that away from the coast was "outback" only. You know, wallies and 'roos and Aborigines blowing the jibjaroo. 

I can relate that most likely the outback is similar to the American west of say, Wyoming or the Dakota's being barren and sparsely populated.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Didn't think Australia had so many towns. I was under the impression that away from the coast was "outback" only. You know, wallies and 'roos and Aborigines blowing the jibjaroo. 
> 
> I can relate that most likely the outback is similar to the American west of say, Wyoming or the Dakota's being barren and sparsely populated.


The population is layered like an onion. All those towns are still pretty close to the ocean...but we call that area in a few miles "the bush". So...I live in the bush. The "outback" is most of the interior...but, it is criss crossed by road and by rail...and river. Remote is called "beyond the black stump"...and absolutely far off the beaten path is called "back of beyond"...or "the never never".....

The back of beyond - meaning and origin.

Black Stump - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I was checking this out yesterday. Actually all of NSW. Nice. I would like it.


Here's a good site. I'm looking to perhaps move to the KYOGLE area...depending upon my pending divorce.   :Geez:  It's farther "from everything" considering where I am, now...which is 50 klm from Coolangatta Int'l airport.  :Dontknow: 


Northern Rivers towns, NSW, Australia. Tweed Coast, Byron Bay Hinterland and Upper Clarence region.  Destinations and tourist information about regional towns of the New South Wales Far North Coast and Gold Coast hinterland QLD.

I'm hunting through these listings. Any comments???

New Land, Vacant land, Acreage / Semi-Rural, Farm, Rural for Sale in Kyogle NSW 2474  (Page 1)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Here's a good site. I'm looking to perhaps move to the KYOGLE area...depending upon my pending divorce.   It's farther "from everything" considering where I am, now...which is 50 klm from Coolangatta Int'l airport. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hunting through these listings. Any comments???
> 
> New Land, Vacant land, Acreage / Semi-Rural, Farm, Rural for Sale in Kyogle NSW 2474  (Page 1)


Those prices US dollars or an Aussie buck?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Those prices US dollars or an Aussie buck?


Multiply these prices by .76 and you'll get the USA rate. BTW: in many instances, in order to "look after your investment"...you can deduct a yearly trip. Many Americans are retiring here......

----------


## Jeffrey

That nemesis is world wide.

----------


## Big Dummy

> That nemesis is world wide.



What nemesis?

----------

Northern Rivers (08-20-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> What nemesis?


 :Thinking: 



 :Dontknow:

----------


## Katzndogz

Australia has the cute bats!   If I could go to Australia I would go to the bat rescue and adopt a bat.  They are soooo cute.

----------


## Katzndogz

> The population is layered like an onion. All those towns are still pretty close to the ocean...but we call that area in a few miles "the bush". So...I live in the bush. The "outback" is most of the interior...but, it is criss crossed by road and by rail...and river. Remote is called "beyond the black stump"...and absolutely far off the beaten path is called "back of beyond"...or "the never never".....
> 
> The back of beyond - meaning and origin.
> 
> Black Stump - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Do you see the bats?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Australia has the cute bats!   If I could go to Australia I would go to the bat rescue and adopt a bat.  They are soooo cute.


Heaps of bats. Touching one can be bad news: Australian bat lyssavirus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Katzndogz

I know. I see all the warnings at bat rescue.   The healthy ones that have been rescued are just adorable.   The rescuers give them little pacifiers to chew on.

When Johnny Depp was filming there he adopted a baby bat and would go over to rescue and feed it.

I don't travel, but if I  did, I  would go to bat rescue. 

But then I'm the one that stole a dog out of the shelter too.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Do you see the bats?


 @Katzndogz Error 403 (Forbidden)!!1

----------


## Midgardian

Morgan Freeman says in_ Lean on Me_ that they can call him (Joe Clark) Batman while waving a bat in the face of the fire commissioner.

Then there is the Mafia hit man who said that he worked in "air conditioning" because he put holes into people.

----------


## Katzndogz

> @Katzndogz Error 403 (Forbidden)!!1


How adorable they are.  The ones with their little pacifiers are just so cute.  I thank you because I have never seen one in flight before.   They are really beautiful.  Bats also pollinate just like bees do.  

Cute little faces.

----------


## Katzndogz



----------


## Midgardian

This thread has gone batty.

----------


## Katzndogz

> This thread has gone batty.


Come on.  How many people even know that Australia has the cute bats?

----------

Midgardian (09-06-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Bat colonies are plaguing the uber rich areas around Brisbane. Half a million will forage all night...then come home to hang around and crap aplenty. PU. Honest...I've seen clouds of these things: Error 403 (Forbidden)!!1

----------


## Katzndogz

> Bat colonies are plaguing the uber rich areas around Brisbane. Half a million will forage all night...then come home to hang around and crap aplenty. PU. Honest...I've seen clouds of these things: Error 403 (Forbidden)!!1


Their crap has the same worth as gold by the ounce.  

They are adorable.  Who could possibly dislike a bat?  Have you ever seen micro bats,  darn cute little beasties.  They do not make good pets though.

----------


## Midgardian

> Who could possibly dislike a bat?.


"But I can't stand bats, they drive me crazy!"

https://books.google.com/books?id=DI...20boys&f=false

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I was checking this out yesterday. Actually all of NSW. Nice. I would like it.


I thoroughly enjoyed Oz when I was in Perth and Hobart in 1994; but I could see trouble in Paradise.  The Deep State was unfolding, even before they banned firearms.

And while it's not spread as greatly as here, the Aussies' ability to resist is more handicapped.  Most of the private firearms that existed are still out there; but people do die with time and more and more are either identified and seized or else turned in by sheeplike relatives after death.

Eventually they will have problems.  Even as I was down there, there was already a European-style crisis in a lack of work ethic among the young.  I got an earload of this from an old Texas lady, who married an Aussie as a kid during WWII and moved to the Perth area.  It was far more than grumbling; she talked for hours with me...wanted to know of life in the States; she had not been back in fifty years; and was comparing the young in Oz then to her own earlier experiences, Texas and Perth.  

And had specifics.

Point is...I don't think there IS a refuge from liberalism.  Liberalism is rooted in envy and in the belief that Big Government without checks on its power can make it "fair" - can plunder under color of law to give to the malcontented.

The Bible warns of Envy:  _Thou Shalt not COVET..._  But we reject such morality today; which means we WILL succumb to envy and where it leads.  Here; Oz; Eurostan; eventually China.  As long as there's the wealth of industrialization, without moral restraints, there will be organized attempts to plunder.

Which will eventually kill off industrialization.  The world will look like the Arab hellholes.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Australia has the cute bats!   If I could go to Australia I would go to the bat rescue and adopt a bat.  They are soooo cute.



Bat rescue.

Now I've heard it all.

Yes, I know, they're environmentally desirable.  I used to live in quarters under a maple and birch canopy; and there were plenty of bats about after sunset, in the summers.  Bugs from a nearby lake would fly into the tree leaves, and hang around...mosquitoes and a non-biting bug I don't know the name of, but very-loud wings or other audibles.  They'd just swarm on June nights...and mornings there'd be carpets of their dead bodies.

But the bats just loved them.  Good on them!...eat those bugs.  They're still ugly monsters and a disease vector...

----------


## Midgardian

The only thing about bats that interests me is their sonar ability.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> The only thing about bats that interests me is their sonar ability.


Not their ability to consume thousands of mosquitoes a night? 

I would think that a man of your intelligence would understand the benefits of bats other than their ability to fly 'blindly' at night. What other 'sense' could a bat use in darkness to feed when the mosquitoes are out in hordes at night? None really, so nature has equipped them with this sonar in  order to fly at night. And a pretty spiffy one as well.

----------


## Midgardian

> Not their ability to consume thousands of mosquitoes a night?


That is incidental.

If just one mosquito adequately fed a bat for a night and helped maintain an ecological balance I would still be more impressed with the means rather than the results.

----------


## Katzndogz

Bats do more than eat mosquitos.  They are pollinators like bees.

Microbats eat all kinds of bugs and maggots.   Tiny tiny little faces.

----------


## Midgardian

> Bats do more than eat mosquitos.  They are pollinators like bees.
> 
> Microbats eat all kinds of bugs and maggots.   Tiny tiny little faces.


Awwww..... how cute!

----------


## potlatch

> If you're bored:
> 
> Northern Rivers Map, NSW
> 
> Nimbin still Australias marijuana capital - My BT Gold Coast


He kind of looks like Santa in hiding, lol. 
Long ago I had a conversation with you about my son's trip to Australia. I have this funny map I hope you don't mind me posting -* hoping it gives you a laugh, as it's intended to do*.  :Smile:

----------


## Katzndogz

> Awwww..... how cute!


The caregivers have to wash the little Microbat faces with a quip they are so tiny.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> He kind of looks like Santa in hiding, lol. 
> Long ago I had a conversation with you about my son's trip to Australia. I have this funny map I hope you don't mind me posting -* hoping it gives you a laugh, as it's intended to do*.


There are plenty of TV shows on Aussie's deadly inhabitants. Here they are...my own appraisal:

#1. irukandji jellyfish...tiny, TINY critters. Deadly...but waytoo far north to worry.
#2. salt water crocs...Yep. They'll see a human near the water...and WAIT! 
#3. jumping ant...These are ^%&^%^&*, believe me. They latch onto you with their mandibles...and spit formic acid into the two holes...and...they swing their tail around to absolutely give you an excruciating sting.
#4. funnelweb spider...Bad critter, to say the least. No treatment means goodbye.
#5. bull shark...They swim up into fresh water estuaries...tens of miles upstream. They bite and kill most of what you hear about. Great Whites are often blamed...but...it's Bullies.
#6. Inalnd Taipan Snake... or Fierce Snake. World's worse snake venom, by far...and they are aggressive...and will chase after you. Inland taipan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Funny thing...well, sort of funny. Some German tourist lady was taken and eaten by a saltie. They actually FOUND HER CLOTHES draped over the croc warning sign...the one with Achtung! written on the freakin' thing. It's gotta be a suicide. 

Error 403 (Forbidden)!!1

 :Geez: 



 :Dontknow:

----------

potlatch (09-16-2016)

----------


## potlatch

> There are plenty of TV shows on Aussie's deadly inhabitants. Here they are...my own appraisal:
> 
> #1. irukandji jellyfish...tiny, TINY critters. Deadly...but waytoo far north to worry.
> #2. salt water crocs...Yep. They'll see a human near the water...and WAIT! 
> #3. jumping ant...These are ^%&^%^&*, believe me. They latch onto you with their mandibles...and spit formic acid into the two holes...and...they swing their tail around to absolutely give you an excruciating sting.
> #4. funnelweb spider...Bad critter, to say the least. No treatment means goodbye.
> #5. bull shark...They swim up into fresh water estuaries...tens of miles upstream. They bite and kill most of what you hear about. Great Whites are often blamed...but...it's Bullies.
> #6. Inalnd Taipan Snake... or Fierce Snake. World's worse snake venom, by far...and they are aggressive...and will chase after you. Inland taipan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for writing all of that. The Taipan Snake sounds really scary if it chases you! Lots of dangerous things in Australia, but I guess if you started counting the dangerous things in the USA it wouldn't be much different. We have killed a number of Coral snakes in our back yard over the years! I did some looking up and found that there are other humorous 'maps' of Australia.  :Smile:

----------


## Katzndogz

It looks like those Aussie Crocs never met any American cajun kitties.

----------

